# Pedro Camacho and the Star Citizen OST



## chrysshawk (Aug 28, 2017)

Do any of you have any familiarity with Pedro Camacho (http://www.musicbypedro.com). I swear, every time I hear/see any of the youtube trailers for Star Citizen, it makes me wonder who its composer is, because he´s got a flare for so many interesting musical styles and inspirations. 

Just today I (listened to) watched the following trailer, which I again believe is him. Now this is so much more interesting trailer music than 99% of what you hear in Hollywood soundtracks:


Regards,
CH


----------



## markleake (Nov 13, 2017)

I think Pedro said he used the Joshua Bell violin for this piece. It's a great track. I really like how it evolves, and how he can mix the acoustic instruments with hybrid stuff to such great effect. The add overall is just beautiful.

Part of what lets Pedro go so far off the normal sound of trailers is I think that Chris Roberts trusts him, and I would guess likes him doing the stuff that normal publishers wouldn't try. That's kind of the point of Star Citizen anyway. It really pays off well for them I think. Most of the game's followers are in love with Pedro's music.


----------

